# Over The Top?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a local casino heere in southern ontario has been announcing the upcoming appearance of "one of the greatest guitarists in the world".

can you guess who it is?

the answer will surely make you make you drop your pick...

-dh


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I staggered to the phone ready to dial "911" when I heard them mention the guitarist in question. I was pretty sure my brain was going to implode or something.

Luckily, the worst that happened has my heart blackened just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

hmmmm... Esteban? :smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

fretboard said:


> I staggered to the phone ready to dial "911" when I heard them mention the guitarist in question. I was pretty sure my brain was going to implode or something.
> 
> Luckily, the worst that happened has my heart blackened just in time for Christmas.




...and the winner is!!!!

did you all pick up on fretboard's "clue"?

-dh


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...and the winner is!!!!


Yea, you know her name would not be at the top of my "greatest of all time" list. Nice songwriter. Spunky attitude. But a greatest she ain't. And I love rock and roll... :wink:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

It's her???? Wow, last time I heard anything of her's I think the jukebox still took dimes.

I also remember when they used to advertise Doucette as the fastest guitarist in Canada.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

:wave: Who the $%?$ is HER :smile:


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

I was going to just Runaway from this thread, but couldn't resist.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

i bought 3 tickets this a week ago  . I can't wait. I never saw any ad referring to guitar playing though. That is kinda silly.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I guess I had better ad an obvious hint as well. 

She's a Cherry Bomb with a Bad Reputation.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I guess I had better ad an obvious hint as well.
> 
> She's a Cherry Bomb with a Bad Reputation.



:food-smiley-004:
Thank you , google is my friend :wink:

One of the best guitar player huh ! :confused-smiley-010:


----------



## Intonator (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm going to get on a JET and get the h%ll out of here:rockon2:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I like her. Put on yer leather jacket, sling yer guitar low and belt it out.
Hardly the greatest guitarist, as advertised. Does she ever play anything but chords?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This should come as no surprise. 

Take a look at lists of "greatest guitarists" compiled in magazines for equally ridiculous rankings.

This is what happens when someone writes copy for ads and has no real understanding of the subject.


There's nothing wrong with simplicity, but ask any guitarist and you'll come up with precious few who would agree that she's one of the greats.

lofu


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

MIght not be the best guitar player as the say..but she does give a good show, and she's spunky as hell... the American Chopper video with her is realy cool.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> What....my Weird Al reference was too obtuse to also be a clue?
> 
> _I love rocky road
> So won't ya go and buy half a gallon, baby
> ...


I got it.

The two funniest solos in the world are on Weird Al songs--
First-Rick Derringer's Van Halen spoof on "Eat It"
Second-the kazoo solo on "Smells Like Nirvana"


----------

